# General > Reunions >  Thurso High Reunion - class of 1982

## Brodar

If u started thurso high school in 1982 does anyone know if there is a reunion planned?    :Grin:

----------


## zenmaster

Doesn't seem to be anything planned although I'd be interested in a trip up north for one. Not sure when reunions tend to take place, and if folk were 12 when starting THS in 1982 then next year many will be turning 40 which might be a milestone for organising a reunion. Needs an enthusiast willing to put in a lot of work organising it though.

----------


## zagor

I'am  one of the lucky one's who started THS in 1982. I would definately return to Thurso for a reunion. 
 Any more people on here from that year.

----------


## gee

thats year i started as well. let me know if reunion planned

----------


## Brodar

Hi in the process of organizing a school reunion.
If you started Thurso High school in 1982 then give me a shout. Have a list of names but not everyone.
The details of the date and venue to follow.

----------


## farmerwife01

hi lesley
tracy atkinson here was speaking to audrey ness the other night if you want all the names go to the high school and ask for the the intake for 1982 i dont now if theywill give it to you but it is worth a try.was looking at old school photos even primary 1 it is quite hard remembering who was all in the class so good luck if you need a hand with anything just give us a shout .The ones i can remember that came from pennyland to the high school were john and louise burr, kirsty bathgate,kirstine yates,wendy hawthorn,peter stebbings,adrian daley michael ross,mark alexander,calum stout,sarah clarkson.morag green,karen kragg,fiona leitch,steven swan,hillary vallance,julie slater,eligh christie,william murray,john murray,ross ireland,johnathan sharpe,steven bruce hope that helps u a bit
from tracy :Smile:  ::

----------


## cullbucket

I was another one, PM me, I know a few other folk....

----------


## zenmaster

> The ones i can remember that came from pennyland to the high school were john and louise burr, kirsty bathgate,kirstine yates,wendy hawthorn,peter stebbings,adrian daley michael ross,mark alexander,calum stout,sarah clarkson.morag green,karen kragg,fiona leitch,steven swan,hillary vallance,julie slater,eligh christie,william murray,john murray,ross ireland,johnathan sharpe,steven bruce hope that helps u a bit
> from tracy


Here's the other Pennyland class:
http://www.caithness.org/schooldays/pennyland/pennyland_1979/index.htm
I'm 6th middle - with the stylish football jumper.

----------


## zagor

Good photo, anyone got a picture of the other primary 7 class. It would be interesting to see

----------


## Brodar

Hi the reunion for Thurso High School class of 82 is booked for Saturday the 2nd of October in the Weigh Inn. Tickets will be £10.00 and will be available to buy once i get them printed.
Hope lots of you can make it. For tickets or more information you can contact me at lesleybakerkw14@btinternet.com
or i am on Facebook and Bebo. You can also contack Audrey and Malkie Ness for info and tickets.

----------


## zenmaster

Here's another photo from Pennyland Primary. Same class as the photo above but a few years earlier - P2 and around 1976 I think.

----------


## Bazeye

> Here's the other Pennyland class:
> http://www.caithness.org/schooldays/pennyland/pennyland_1979/index.htm
> I'm 6th middle - with the stylish football jumper.


 
Who's the one sat on the floor on the right?

----------


## zenmaster

> Who's the one sat on the floor on the right?


That's John Brown. He moved down south in 1980.

----------


## zagor

any one supply the rest of the names, just curious to se who's who

----------


## zenmaster

Can put names to most.... 

Back Row: Caroline Mowat, Donna Murray, Dianne Frew, Lesley Baker, Stephen Wheeler, Christine Sawyers, Graeme Robertson, Stephen Bruce, David Kemp, Anne Morrison, John King

Middle Group: ?, ?, ?, Graham Vivers, Zoe Blair, Derek Sinclair, Morag Green, Isaac McPhee, Graeme Manson, Rhonwen Bryce, Douglas Henderson, Graham Sinclair, John Brown

Front Row: Samantha Jarret, Yvonne Gunn, ?, Rhona Sinclair,  Paul Clark, Steven Angus, John McKenzie

----------

